# I found out about possible infidelities.. again.. now she needs space.



## jjpap (Oct 6, 2014)

it's a long story. I'll try to make it short. a couple years ago she cheated and I filed for divorce. it was all but final and she talked me into making it work. the last few years have been great(I thought). we've made major moves in our lives (house, cars, ahead on bills, just lots of improvements together). I thought everything was good had no reason to suspect there was cheating. and then.... one of the kids wanted on her ipad so I typed in the passcode.. nope! changed! (big red flag for me) so I called her and got the new passcode. asked y the change and she said so the kids can't use it whenever they wanted. so I investigate the ipad a bit and notice she searched the OM from last time alot. and since his page is not public the only reason to search his is to message him. so I confront her and the story went from "I didnt" to "I don't remember" to "I was curious". all unacceptable which I let her kno. so the argument ensued and she said she wasn't happy and need time to figure herself out. one week after the confrontation she had signed a year lease on an apartment. she had me convinced that I'd would be good to reconnect and find each other again. I went along with it even helped her move, let her have all the nice furniture, helped unpack and get settled. the first night there I stayed the night and we had sex. the second night she stopped texting me mid-conversation and i didn't hear from her for 2hours. we argued and I told her obviously she ain't working on us if she's with him. she says she just had a beer and talked. blah blah. so she wanted to tell anyone about the move until 3 days after it happened I think so no one would talk her into staying like last time. and finally went to her mom on Sunday and I asked her to call me when she got done and she didn't. found out she stopped by his place for about 45 minutes. before all this i was very clingy and obsessively trying to fix things and change her mind and see the light and all that. and on Sunday I told her that I knew where she was and she lied then got defensive saying I didn't kno anything. accused me of following her. I just told her that I couldnt believe she was doing all this to us and the kids again and I hope he makes her happy. I haven't talked to her since. I would try to make it work if she decided to. I just don't kno if not talking to her is the right choice. I've read the threads about 180? and not sure if it applies to all situations like this.. any advice and all encouragement is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Top link in my signature.
Just do it.


----------



## southernsurf (Feb 22, 2013)

' You would try to make it work if she wanted to'

Why? She's just playing a game with you, don't play along any longer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brendanoco (Aug 6, 2014)

jjpap said:


> it's a long story. I'll try to make it short. a couple years ago she cheated and I filed for divorce. it was all but final and she talked me into making it work. the last few years have been great(I thought). we've made major moves in our lives (house, cars, ahead on bills, just lots of improvements together). I thought everything was good had no reason to suspect there was cheating. and then.... one of the kids wanted on her ipad so I typed in the passcode.. nope! changed! (big red flag for me) so I called her and got the new passcode. asked y the change and she said so the kids can't use it whenever they wanted. so I investigate the ipad a bit and notice she searched the OM from last time alot. and since his page is not public the only reason to search his is to message him. so I confront her and the story went from "I didnt" to "I don't remember" to "I was curious". all unacceptable which I let her kno. so the argument ensued and she said she wasn't happy and need time to figure herself out. one week after the confrontation she had signed a year lease on an apartment. she had me convinced that I'd would be good to reconnect and find each other again. I went along with it even helped her move, let her have all the nice furniture, helped unpack and get settled. the first night there I stayed the night and we had sex. the second night she stopped texting me mid-conversation and i didn't hear from her for 2hours. we argued and I told her obviously she ain't working on us if she's with him. she says she just had a beer and talked. blah blah. so she wanted to tell anyone about the move until 3 days after it happened I think so no one would talk her into staying like last time. and finally went to her mom on Sunday and I asked her to call me when she got done and she didn't. found out she stopped by his place for about 45 minutes. before all this i was very clingy and obsessively trying to fix things and change her mind and see the light and all that. and on Sunday I told her that I knew where she was and she lied then got defensive saying I didn't kno anything. accused me of following her. I just told her that I couldnt believe she was doing all this to us and the kids again and I hope he makes her happy. I haven't talked to her since.* I would try to make it work if she decided to*. I just don't kno if not talking to her is the right choice. I've read the threads about 180? and not sure if it applies to all situations like this.. any advice and all encouragement is greatly appreciated!!


fu*k what she wants 

what do you want?

and yes do the 180 

stop doing the pick me dance


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Quit being Plan B. You look weak waiting around for her to tell you what she wants. Stop talking about anything but your children. If she wants back in your life then she has to really show you she's remorseful and that you're Plan A. That's up to her. And may never happen (for sure it isn't happening now). In the meantime, you need to work on creating a new life regardless of what she does. Exercise. Spend time with friends. Stay busy. Move on.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

She made her choice a long time ago. Sorry you are going through this but she is a skank that cares more for that toilet she calls a vagina, than for you or her children.

Do the 180 hard core. Lawyer up and go full ahead for divorce. DO ALL OF THIS WITHOUT ANY CONVERSATION WITH HER AT ALL!!! 

Write her off, do not have sex with her ever again, get tested for STDs. How old are your kids? Might get a DNA test, for leverage on her the kids are innocent and yours by right.

She has seriously lowered her sex ranking by being a cheater, yours will just keep going up. Just take care of yourself, exercise, diet, having a good time with friends and family. There are good women that will love to be cherished by you. 

The best your wayward skank can do is attract another cheater.

Or...... You could pine away for the illusion of who you want your wife to be and be a doormat and suffer for years not living up to your potential because you are constantly hurt and depressed because you have put your heart and self worth in the hands of a crotch monster.

Just sayin......


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Honestly I wouldn't even bother w/ any sleuthing. Give her all the space she wants. She's already out of the house, which is awesome. Now close the loop and file for divorce.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

If that's what she wants??? She is doing what she wants. Look, the guys on here have seen a lot of this and their usually spot on but even I can see this woman is not being genuine with you. I would do exactly as they say and don't stop this time. If she really wants it to work make her work hard to get it as you are D'ing her. Then, when it's final, see if she is still around and go from there.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Why would you try again to make it work. Do you want to be cheated on a third time?

She is cake eating and you are enabling her foul behavour.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

You've been played. Bad. Read Married Man Sex life Primer 2011 by Athol Kay. 

Next her, improve yourself and find a decent respectable girl. Leave her to the turds of life where she likes to roll.


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

"she needs space" is cheater speak for "I want to hump him some more without you interfering".

Salvage what's left of your self esteem by forcing a swift and decisive divorce upon her.

There's not even any point in investigating her because you already have all the info you need to justify dumping her.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

After she was caught, you thought everything was all fine and dandy and then she re connects with this guy so what does that tell you?

The answer is, she can't be trusted and no trust, no marriage. She's lied and cheated on you and is now seeing the guy and it doesn't matter if it was just a beer or glass of water, she's doing what she wants and that should tell you where you stand along with your marriage.

If it's me, I file for divorce, have her served at work and no contact at all. Let her stew in her own crap and you move on. Either that or be prepared for the same thing down the road.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

jjpap, you'll find that getting rid of this skank will make you feel better than you have in years.
The best comparison I can offer is how you feel after passing a kidney stone.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

DNA test your kids eh just in case this has been going on longer and expose to close friends and family.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Time and time again..."space" means opportunity to screw around like a tramp without you looking over her shoulder.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

jjpap said:


> it's a long story. I'll try to make it short. a couple years ago she cheated and I filed for divorce. it was all but final and she talked me into making it work.


And it didn't work. File for divorce and this time do it.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

The affair never ended....it just went underground and you accidentally found out about it.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> The affair never ended....it just went underground and you accidentally found out about it.


The Lord has spoken.
Seriously though he may be dead on sorry man time to nut up so to speak you tried.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> The affair never ended....it just went underground and you accidentally found out about it.


This. You have been scammed my friend. Your WW has been play-acting and lying, lying, lying...


Deeeeeeeeeeevorce time!


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

This is hard for me to read and not want to say something hurtful. 

I'm a female and you look foolish at this point. Your wife's message is loud and clear. She cheated once, signed a year lease, most likely with OM again. 

I mean it's okay to have a good cry or two but honestly, wasting time on this relationship is going to get you nowhere. 

When I read posts from men or women who just blindly want to make impossible relationships work, it's frustrating. 

Go rent the movie, "He's just not that into you". It's funny but it applies to both sexes. When it's time to let go, let go and save yourself. 

What do men see in these women?? I will never figure out why I will remain single and these crazy women have men fighting over them. 

What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rugs said:


> What do men see in these women?? I will never figure out why I will remain single and these crazy women have men fighting over them.
> 
> What is wrong with this picture?


Simple. Men like tramps.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Simple. Men like tramps.


Well if you lay with dogs, your gonna get fleas.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rugs said:


> Well if you lay with dogs, your gonna get fleas.


Men are pigs. We are. The easier a woman is the more we are attracted to her. Mens' need to breed.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Space means not your space, but his.

Next.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Men are pigs. We are. The easier a woman is the more we are attracted to her. Mens' need to breed.


Uhhh... maybe as far as hookups go, but LTR? LOL. No. No way. And I know that you know that... just want to make it clear for the ladies in the thread.

Either way, quite a lot of us are able to overcome that primordial drive to procreate at all costs in order to ensure that we're devoting our time and energy to a relationship w/ a _quality_ mate.

Well... and so we don't spend all weekend scratching from head to toe.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

A clear example of the ultimate Doormat and Beta behavior.....

I just cannot understand some people on TAM do not even see the concept as valid...well better than this it cannot be shown.

Sorry for you, OP, you need to change yourself, not her.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Uhhh... maybe as far as hookups go, but LTR? LOL. No. No way. And I know that you know that... just want to make it clear for the ladies in the thread.
> 
> Either way, quite a lot of us are able to overcome that primordial drive to procreate at all costs in order to ensure that we're devoting our time and energy to a relationship w/ a _quality_ mate.
> 
> Well... and so we don't spend all weekend scratching from head to toe.


I like bimbos.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

False R. Classic example.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

jjpap said:


> a couple years ago she cheated and I filed for divorce. it was all but final and she talked me into making it work.


So answer this question OP. You had all but divorced her after you caught her the first time; and now this time, you want to work it out after she threw your gift of a second chance back in your face? Why?

Let me help you out. It's because this time, it's a "real-time" rejection. This time she's turning her back to you and you feel the need to latch on to her; as though you're losing something special. People tend to covet things the most, that they can't have.

If you attempt R with her again, after time you'll realize what a mistake that was. When your fog clears, you will feel the pangs of losing your self respect; she'll be less attracted to you because you did lose it; she'll believe that you'll always take her back and are a reliable plan B. Thus she will surely cheat on you again.

The advice is simple. Understand the psychology of your current feelings. Use your anger to overcome them. Then implement the 180 to detach from her and divorce her as quickly as you can.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Rugs said:


> This is hard for me to read and not want to say something hurtful.
> 
> I'm a female and you look foolish at this point. Your wife's message is loud and clear. She cheated once, signed a year lease, most likely with OM again.
> 
> ...


I am a man and do not comprehend it either. I did a lot of hookups in my young and stupid days but was never really attracted to ****ty women. Just grossed me out. 

I eventually married a woman that had a "history" but that was where she wanted to leave it.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

She didnt love you then and doesnt love you now.

What exactly are you trying to save? Hopefully yourself...from her.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Give her the space of a lifetime


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Have you informed the OM's wife?

file and this time do not stop it.


----------



## jjpap (Oct 6, 2014)

U all make so much sense. and I'm trying the 180 she texted me last night and was talking about not being sure if she made the right decision and said she's ****ed up in the head. I said she needed counseling and she said she ain't ready for that. I told her that she isn't gonna fix herself and I ain't sticking around to watch her do the same things. if she thinks she needs help to get it. and good luck. 
I kno the last time the divorce was more of a scare tactic I think. I don't kno if I want that tho. there is no hope? no counseling? nothing in the history of man that has changed this behavior beside divorce and moving on? I kno I prly sound like an idiot/in denial. or something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

jjpap said:


> U all make so much sense. and I'm trying the 180 she texted me last night and was talking about not being sure if she made the right decision and said she's ****ed up in the head. I said she needed counseling and she said she ain't ready for that. I told her that she isn't gonna fix herself and I ain't sticking around to watch her do the same things. if she thinks she needs help to get it. and good luck.
> I kno the last time the divorce was more of a scare tactic I think. I don't kno if I want that tho. there is no hope? no counseling? nothing in the history of man that has changed this behavior beside divorce and moving on? I kno I prly sound like an idiot/in denial. or something.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're not an idiot, you're just in the betrayed spouse fog. That will clear in time. When it does you'll understand that you made the right decision to divorce, if that's what you do.

There's nothing wrong with giving a remorseful spouse a second chance. But giving a non-remorseful spouse a third chance? That would be ill advised. 

Is it possible that she won't cheat again? Yes, though unlikely.

Is it possible that even if she doesn't, you'll be happy with her? I seriously doubt it.


----------



## loyallad (Aug 1, 2014)

jjpap said:


> U all make so much sense. and I'm trying the 180 she texted me last night and was talking about not being sure if she made the right decision and said she's ****ed up in the head. I said she needed counseling and she said she ain't ready for that. I told her that she isn't gonna fix herself and I ain't sticking around to watch her do the same things. if she thinks she needs help to get it. and good luck.
> I kno the last time the divorce was more of a scare tactic I think. I don't kno if I want that tho. there is no hope? no counseling? nothing in the history of man that has changed this behavior beside divorce and moving on? I kno I prly sound like an idiot/in denial. or something.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay so you pointed out she needs help. And you are right, but what is the saying .......... um yeah you can led a horse to water. Well you know the rest. It's doubtful you will get a successful R if that's what you are after. If you are she has got to do the hard work. Doesn't sound like it's in her though.

jj let's look at things from a different point of view. Let's say someone has a gun and has shot you twice already. Would you hang around and let them shoot you a third time? I know not the same but in reality if she is unwilling to change then the reality is you are allowing her to take that third shot.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

jjpap said:


> U all make so much sense. and I'm trying the 180 she texted me last night and was talking about not being sure if she made the right decision and said she's ****ed up in the head. I said she needed counseling and she said she ain't ready for that. I told her that she isn't gonna fix herself and I ain't sticking around to watch her do the same things. if she thinks she needs help to get it. and good luck.
> I kno the last time the divorce was more of a scare tactic I think. I don't kno if I want that tho. there is no hope? no counseling? nothing in the history of man that has changed this behavior beside divorce and moving on? I kno I prly sound like an idiot/in denial. or something.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It doesn't matter what she does to prove to you that she's changed this behaviour.

She doesn't love you. You can't hurt somebody like this.....twice and love them.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

that's what you sound like my friend.

Like Chap said, it never ended !!!
The only change is, she wants more from him. That's why the space.
Now he is easing away, or she is playing the "poor lil old me" game to keep you on the back burner.

You D her and let her work HARD chasing you if you want to get her back.

Why YOU would want someone who would take food out of her on kids mouth to spend on a fook pad is beyond me, but to each his own.


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

jjpap said:


> U all make so much sense. and I'm trying the 180 she texted me last night and was talking about not being sure if she made the right decision and said she's ****ed up in the head. I said she needed counseling and she said she ain't ready for that. I told her that she isn't gonna fix herself and I ain't sticking around to watch her do the same things. if she thinks she needs help to get it. and good luck.
> I kno the last time the divorce was more of a scare tactic I think. I don't kno if I want that tho. there is no hope? no counseling? nothing in the history of man that has changed this behavior beside divorce and moving on? I kno I prly sound like an idiot/in denial. or something.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There's really nothing you can do, you can't change her so don't even try. She is who she is.

You gave her a second chance and she blew it. If you give her a third you'll be given her a fourth and fifth and so on.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

jjpap said:


> U all make so much sense. and I'm trying the 180 she texted me last night and was talking about not being sure if she made the right decision and said she's ****ed up in the head. I said she needed counseling and she said she ain't ready for that. I told her that she isn't gonna fix herself and I ain't sticking around to watch her do the same things. if she thinks she needs help to get it. and good luck.
> I kno the last time the divorce was more of a scare tactic I think. I don't kno if I want that tho. there is no hope? no counseling? nothing in the history of man that has changed this behavior beside divorce and moving on? *I kno I prly sound like an idiot/in denial. or something*.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


first thing youve said that makes sense
do you really want to put everythinh into this...again...to maybe be in that 0.001% group where she FINALLY comes around and becomes perfect...do you seriously see her coming around...its understandable your in denial, and its easier to SAY D than to do it...but you need to file D NOW...not a scare tactic...follow through...D..and then let her woo you back...and then when she thinks she has you again, start screwing her friends...she deserves it:lol::rofl:


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

jjpap said:


> U all make so much sense. and I'm trying the 180 she texted me last night and was talking about not being sure if she made the right decision and said she's ****ed up in the head. I said she needed counseling and she said she ain't ready for that. I told her that she isn't gonna fix herself and I ain't sticking around to watch her do the same things. if she thinks she needs help to get it. and good luck.
> I kno the last time the divorce was more of a scare tactic I think. I don't kno if I want that tho. there is no hope? no counseling? nothing in the history of man that has changed this behavior beside divorce and moving on? I kno I prly sound like an idiot/in denial. or something.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Dude, really?!?! She cheated on you and you tried to divorce her. She got you to stop and work on things. She then gets in contact with OM because she's "curious". You two have a fight and she signs a year lease without your knowledge to get "her head on straight". YOU EVEN HELP HER MOVE IN! And what is one of the FIRST things she does? Meets up with the OM for "a beer and some conversation". I call BS on that one. She screwed the guy. See, she moved out so she could continue the affair without you looking over her shoulder! 

Dude, write her off! Don't contact her for ANYTHING! The only time you two actually need to communicate is about the kids. And even then, I would do it by text, don't even talk to her on the phone. Another thing you can do is change the locks on the family home. I don't believe that you would be doing anything illegal because she set up residency somewhere else. She abandoned the family home. But, check with a lawyer. 

Another thing you can do is start making changes to the house. Buy new furniture, or move the existing pieces you have around. Paint the walls colors that YOU like! Take down pictures of you and the WW and only have pics of you and the kids up on the walls and new artwork that YOU like. New throw rugs or put in new hardwood floors Turn your basement into YOUR Mancave. One thing a woman prides herself on is turning a house into a home. Well, she's gone, therefore, you're making that house yours. She may discover that you've removed everything that might remind you of her out of the house. A slap in the head for her to realize that you're moving on, and you're moving on without her.

Look, I know you're in pain. But, this isn't the woman that you married. That woman is long gone and she isn't coming back. That woman has been replaced with a b*tch that will willingly throw away her husband, her home and her kids; her entire family over selfish wants. She places more value in the OM over you, your marriage and your kids. What other sane woman would do that?!?! So, you have to start looking out for number one. 

You need to see a lawyer and right now! Her head is still in the clouds over the fact that she has the freedom to screw the OM anytime she wants. So, strike while the iron is hot! Start the divorce process again and have her served with separation papers. If the kids are with you, then visitation needs to be established on this document. And if the kids are with you, that means that you are the custodial parent; therefore, she needs to start paying you child support. If she was a contributor to the household bills, then she needs to pay alimony to ensure that those bills are being met. Sh*t is going to start to get really "real" for your WW when you do this. She doesn't get to have a year off vacation to screw around and set aside her responsibilities. Welcome to the real world!


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

jjpap said:


> there is no hope? no counseling? nothing in the history of man that has changed this behavior beside divorce and moving on? _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, there is nothing known to mankind. If there was you could bottle it and sell it for millions. Quack counsellors try this tactic all the time to make a living. Don't fall for it.

I can't blame you for wanting to salvage a relationship, but you MUST wrap your heart and mind around the reality that there's nothing to save. 

It's just the way it is and if you choose to live in denial of this reality you will just repeat the cycle. Sorry.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

jjpap said:


> I kno the last time the divorce was more of a scare tactic I think. I don't kno if I want that tho. there is no hope? no counseling? nothing in the history of man that has changed this behavior beside divorce and moving on?* I kno I prly sound like an idiot/in denial. or something.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well you do my man. Why do you want to spend any more of your life hoping to rescue this damsel in distress by her own making. How many times does she have to kick you in the nuts before you wake up and smell the coffee. 
But to be honest, there are examples in the history of man where they changed behavior. There is more history where people have won Mega millions lotto. Go buy a ticket. The odds are better.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

jjpap said:


> U all make so much sense. and I'm trying the 180 she texted me last night and was talking about not being sure if she made the right decision and said she's ****ed up in the head. I said she needed counseling and she said she ain't ready for that. I told her that she isn't gonna fix herself and I ain't sticking around to watch her do the same things. if she thinks she needs help to get it. and good luck.
> I kno the last time the divorce was more of a scare tactic I think. I don't kno if I want that tho. there is no hope? no counseling? nothing in the history of man that has changed this behavior beside divorce and moving on? I kno I prly sound like an idiot/in denial. or something.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


jjpap, you sound like a man whose world has crashed in AGAIN. And one who refuses to accept reality. Like the guy on Dumb and Dumber who asks the girl what his chances are and she says 1 in 1000000000000000000000 and he responds "so you're saying I have a chance?". You have a better chance of hitting the powerball lottery and marrying a supermodel in your back yard and striking oil as you put the tiki torch in the ground for the reception. Unrealistic.

I wrote a post in another thread that may help explain it if you care to read it. jj, as hard as it is, it's time to move on. She has.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...-om-has-been-discovered-141.html#post10577274


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Tell your old lady that this isn't baseball....you don't get 3 strikes....she got her one chance and now she is out.

I'm guessing here but most like the 1st go around....several years ago, I'm sure you told her "if you ever do this again your history".........well?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

You know your old lady is the idiot! 

Who gets busted for cheating, gets a second chance at the very last minute of finalizing the divorce, and then expects to be taken back after getting busted again.

At least your old lady had the balls to take the steps to move out....hell thats half the battle for most guys.


And stop phucking your wife....I'd sooner pay for it then deal with the emotional torture you go through every time you hook up with each other.

If your going to have some chick screw with your head, at least find a newer younger one!


----------



## Vulcan2013 (Sep 25, 2013)

She's just trying to keep you as a source of validation. Gives you just enough to stop you from moving on. But she prefers the OM. Why do you want her at this point?


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

crossbar said:


> Dude, really?!?! She cheated on you and you tried to divorce her. She got you to stop and work on things. She then gets in contact with OM because she's "curious". You two have a fight and she signs a year lease without your knowledge to get "her head on straight". YOU EVEN HELP HER MOVE IN! And what is one of the FIRST things she does? Meets up with the OM for "a beer and some conversation". I call BS on that one. She screwed the guy. See, she moved out so she could continue the affair without you looking over her shoulder!
> 
> Dude, write her off! Don't contact her for ANYTHING! The only time you two actually need to communicate is about the kids. And even then, I would do it by text, don't even talk to her on the phone. Another thing you can do is change the locks on the family home. I don't believe that you would be doing anything illegal because she set up residency somewhere else. She abandoned the family home. But, check with a lawyer.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

Worth reading more than once. I wish I had a pep talk like this on my D-Day.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

the guy said:


> You know your old lady is the idiot!
> 
> 
> And stop phucking your wife....I'd sooner pay for it then deal with the emotional torture you go through every time you hook up with each other.
> ...


Lol. I disagree. I mean...come on! She just went into hysterical bonding mode. You can practically turn into an azzhole and frack the shat out of her on demand. And get out all those porno fantasies you have in your head. And I mean all the shat in there that you fantasized about doing to your wife, but were too timid to do. Or try.


Time to get your freak on!

Of course, it all ends pretty abruptly once those divorce papers get served.

Ahhhhh, yes......

Good times...


----------

